
Predicting Social Security Numbers - baran
http://ahier.blogspot.com/2009/10/predicting-social-security-numbers.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=690538>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=690636>

